# Pewnie dziś odpoczywasz w końcu



## lrforever1

My friend and I need to translate a polish text message. It's from a male to a female and we think the two people are friends...here is the message:

_Hej Arus slyszalam ze sie Wam impreska udala niezle  Pewnie dzis odpoczywasz wkoncu?_


I understand that it might be difficult since correct grammar is not being used, but whatever you can translate i would appreciate it! Please help!

THANKS!


----------



## jazyk

Hey, Arus, I heard that your little undertaking worked out. Certainly today you'll hake some rest finally.


----------



## lrforever1

Thanks a million


----------



## Piotr_WRF

lrforever1 said:


> _Hej Arus slyszalam ze sie Wam impreska udala niezle  Pewnie dzis odpoczywasz wkoncu?_





jazyk said:


> Hey, Arus, I heard that your little undertaking worked out. Certainly today you'll hake some rest finally.



_Impreza_ (and the diminutive _imprezka_) means _party_. I would translate the message as:

_Hey, Arus, I've heard that your little party has been quite a success. Certainly, today you're having some rest finally.
_


----------



## .Jordi.

I just wanted to add that _Arus _probably is _Aruś_, the deminutive form of the male's name _Arkadiusz_.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

lrforever1 said:


> It's from a *male to a female* and we think the two people are friends...





.Jordi. said:


> I just wanted to add that _Arus _probably is _Aruś_, the deminutive form of the *male's name* _Arkadiusz_.



You're right. Well, something's obviously wrong here.


----------



## lrforever1

Piotr_WRF said:


> You're right. Well, something's obviously wrong here.




Yes, the first message was from female to male, so the name makes perfect sense...my mistake


----------



## wolfbm1

I think that one could also say:
_I heard that your little party was quite a success._


----------



## dreamlike

Hi Wolf,

Just out of sheer curiosity, what made you want to resurrect this thread, which hasn't seen any activity for more than last four years?


----------



## wolfbm1

I googled: "impreza udała się" "party * a success" and I found a link to this thread. I was wondering how one can translate "impreza udała się" into Polish. I think I found the answer on the English Only forum. What do you think about it?


----------



## dreamlike

Who am I to disagree with the native speakers of English, Wolff?  I think the bit about "party buz" or "party spirit" that would justify the use of the present perfect is a tiny bit far-fatched, though.


----------



## wolfbm1

dreamlike said:


> Who am I to disagree with the native speakers of English, Wolff?  I think the bit about "party buz" or "party spirit" that would justify the use of the present perfect is a tiny bit far-fatched, though.


Yes, it is far fetched. Thank you, for your comment.


----------

